# Nueva ps3 slim disponible desde septiembre



## soerok

3Djuegos.com dijo:
			
		

> Kaz Hirai aprovechó su estancia en el auditorio de la conferencia de Sony para anunciar lo que era un secreto a voces desde hace semanas, el lanzamiento inminente de PlayStation 3 Slim.
> 
> Según Hirai la consola será un 32% más pequeña, un 36% más ligera y consumirá un 34% menos de energía. Además, y siguiendo con las características técnicas, contará en su interior con un disco duro de 120 GB. Asimismo, la nueva PS3 Slim podrá colocarse en posición vertical adquiriendo un soporte adicional que costará aproximadamente 24 dólares.
> 
> La nueva PlayStation 3 Slim vendrá acompaña del firmware 3.0, presentando entre sus novedades destacadas la presencia de temas animados para nuestra XMB, una nueva sección de noticias denominada What´s New, nuevos servicios de televisión y la futura implementación del nuevo servicio de descarga de películas en alta definición. Por otra parte, PS3 Slim pierde la funcionalidad de permitir instalar otros sistemas operativos.
> 
> Sony aclaró que la consola costará 299 Euros en Europa y 299 dólares en Norteamérica, y que estará a la venta la primera semana de septiembre, aunque confirmó también que el día exacto dependerá del país en el que se comercialice.








Yo la veo fea, pero es una excelente noticia para los amantes de los videojuegos como yo, jeje
Seguro que la voy a comprar esta navidad


----------



## mabauti

yep, está fellona; pero a $300 a lo mejor si me la compro para el GT5


----------



## soerok

Si yo lo comprare por el juego de GOW 3 y Uncharted 2  
Ya lo quiero tener jeje.


----------



## Tacatomon

Parece una rebobinadora antigua de VHS


----------



## jorger

Está bien.
Pero tendrá el mismo fallo que tuvo la ps2 slim:El lector.Será peor que el del modelo grande.
PD:Con mi ps2 con disco duro de 80gb incorporado tengo más que suficiente (no juego mucho)   .No necesito tanta tela de gráficos y no creo que vaya a comprarme la ps3...
Lo dicho:El lector de blue ray tendrá más fallos...

Un saludo!.


----------



## jorger

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Parece una rebobinadora antigua de VHS


     
Buena esa


----------



## soerok

Jeje si pero lo que importa es lo de adentro.
será un 32% más pequeña, un 36% más ligera y consumirá un 34% menos de energía y aparte traera un nuevo Disco duro de 120 GB y segun sony no tendra problemas de sobre calentamiento, y esta sera la mejor ventaja, porque en las ps3 fat abundaba ese problema.

Edit:


			
				jorger dijo:
			
		

> Está bien.
> Pero tendrá el mismo fallo que tuvo la ps2 slim:El lector.Será peor que el del modelo grande.
> PD:Con mi ps2 con disco duro de 80gb incorporado tengo más que suficiente (no juego mucho)  .No necesito tanta tela de gráficos y no creo que vaya a comprarme la ps3...
> Lo dicho:El lector de blue ray tendrá más fallos...
> 
> Un saludo!.



En serio la ps2 slim tenia problema de fallos de lente? Vaya llevo jugando con ella desde que salio al mercado y digamos que yo soy una persona emm, que dedica la mayor parte de su tiempo en los videojuegos, y la electronica claro    y en ese tiempo no e tenido problema.


----------



## jorger

soerok dijo:
			
		

> En serio la ps2 slim tenia problema de fallos de lente? Vaya llevo jugando con ella desde que salio al mercado y digamos que yo soy una persona emm, que dedica la mayor parte de su tiempo en los videojuegos, y la electronica claro    y en ese tiempo no e tenido problema.



Si.Tengo varios amigos que tienen la ps2 slim y todas tienen problemas de lectura cada 2 por 3.Se pillan,algunas incluso tardan como 6 o 7 veces más tiempo en cargar juegos...además que se recalienta más  .Tampoco son capaces de leer bien algunos juegos (por ejemplo el Gran turismo 4,les cuesta una barbaridad leerlo).Por eso yo me cogí la grande jejeje (la compré de 2ª mano por internet,pero con la ventaja de que ya venía con HDD y no salía cara )
Será que la tuya ha salido buena..  

Un saludo!.


----------



## soerok

jorger dijo:
			
		

> soerok dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En serio la ps2 slim tenia problema de fallos de lente? Vaya llevo jugando con ella desde que salio al mercado y digamos que yo soy una persona emm, que dedica la mayor parte de su tiempo en los videojuegos, y la electronica claro    y en ese tiempo no e tenido problema.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si.Tengo varios amigos que tienen la ps2 slim y todas tienen problemas de lectura cada 2 por 3.Se pillan,algunas incluso tardan como 6 o 7 veces más tiempo en cargar juegos...además que se recalienta más  .Tampoco son capaces de leer bien algunos juegos (por ejemplo el Gran turismo 4,les cuesta una barbaridad leerlo).Por eso yo me cogí la grande jejeje (la compré de 2ª mano por internet,pero con la ventaja de que ya venía con HDD y no salía cara )
> Será que la tuya ha salido buena..
> 
> Un saludo!.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Pero de todos modos, prefiero la ps3 a las demas consolas, porque la ps3 tiene un ratio de fallo de el 10.3 %, la wii tiene uno de 6.8 % pero la verdad no me gusta, es mas infantil y la Xbox 360 tiene un ratio de fallos del 54.2 %    Como ven es mucha la diferencia    Esto segun la revista GameInformer.


----------



## electrodan

Una consola de videojuegos "mas infantil"?


----------



## soerok

electrodan dijo:


> Una consola de videojuegos "mas infantil"?



Si bueno, son gustos de cada quien, se me hace infantil porque tiene mas juegos de niños y no tiene muchos juegos de accion, shoters, sand box, juegos como God of war, Call of duty o Prototype, GTA, y aparte, la calidad grafica de la consola no se comprara con 360 y ps3, es mucha la diferencia, de ahi mi preferencia a las otras dos consolas.


----------



## sfg88

soerok dijo:


> Si bueno, son gustos de cada quien, se me hace infantil porque tiene mas juegos de niños y no tiene muchos juegos de accion, shoters, sand box, juegos como God of war, Call of duty o Prototype, GTA, y aparte, la calidad grafica de la consola no se comprara con 360 y ps3, es mucha la diferencia, de ahi mi preferencia a las otras dos consolas.



Yo lo diria: "Una consola hogareña, para la casa"

aunque me gusta mas la ps3, sobre todo desde que conoci a God of War, me gustan todas las playstation.


----------



## jorger

soerok dijo:


> ...la calidad grafica de la consola no se comprara con 360 y ps3, es mucha la diferencia, de ahi mi preferencia a las otras dos consolas.



A mí también me parece infantil.La verdad es que en la calidad gráfica de los juegos no se han esmerado mucho la verdad.

Viendo la mitad de juegos con personajes hechos de una forma tan simple (una bola a modo de cabeza,un cono a modo de cuerpo y pies y brazos ''flotantes''....),la verdad es que incluso la ps2 le supera por muy buen procesador que tenga.
No tiene juegos de acción precisamente por eso.
Es mi opinión..

Un saludo!.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Más que una consola parece un ordenador.
Nadie ha pensado nunca en ponerle a la xbox360, un disco de 1.5 Tb?

Aunque si yo tuviera 300€ me compraría un generador de funciones o una fuente de alimentación o algo de esto.


----------



## soerok

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Más que una consola parece un ordenador.
> Nadie ha pensado nunca en ponerle a la xbox360, un disco de 1.5 Tb?
> 
> Aunque si yo tuviera 300€ me compraría un generador de funciones o una fuente de alimentación o algo de esto.



No se le puede poner un disco duro de esa capacidad ala Xbox, solo los hay de 120 GB, pero en ps3 soporta hasta 500 GB, y si casi es un ordenardor la ps3, en la version Fat podias instalar linux pero con esta nueva version slim, eliminaron esa opcion.


----------



## elosciloscopio

jajaja Linux en la play...
Al fin al cabo para que hace falta tanta capacidad en una videoconsola?


----------



## jorger

soerok dijo:


> ...en la version Fat podias instalar linux pero con esta nueva version slim, eliminaron esa opcion.


Fíjate por donde,eso no lo sabía.Yo sé que te puedes meter en internet y ese tipo de cosas,pero meter un SO propio?.Se me hace raro :S.


> Al fin al cabo para que hace falta tanta capacidad en una videoconsola?



Para que la gente se vicie cada vez más y más.
Como dice elosciloscopio,antes de comprarme una ps3 prefiero comprarme algo que me sea más útil (un osciloscopio no me vendría mal por ejemplo )

Un saludo!.


----------



## soerok

jorger dijo:


> Para que la gente se vicie cada vez más y más.
> Como dice elosciloscopio,antes de comprarme una ps3 prefiero comprarme algo que me sea más útil (un osciloscopio no me vendría mal por ejemplo )
> 
> Un saludo!.



Pues entre mas capacidad mejor, En 1981 bill gates dijo "con solo 640 Kb serian suficientes para todos" eso es poco mas de la mitad de un Mb, y mira ahora no nos damos abasto con la necesidad de memoria, y quien sabe, tal vez en un futuro no muy lejano necesitemos mas de 100 Tb de momeria , y la verdad yo no gastaria esos 300 dlls en otra cosa que no fuera la ps3 , esque soy un viciao 

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Sólo 100Tb? Eso será lo que oscupe un archivo de texto DDDD

Pd: Jorger, con un osciloscopio serías feliz. Ahora crees que eres feliz, pero no es verdad!!, sólo te darás cuenta cuando tengas uno.


----------



## Meta

Se ve feilla pero técnocamente lo prefiero más, y precio.


----------



## Tomasito

Y como corresponde, ya la han desarmado entera 









> The new PS3 Slim has just been released, and ifixit has already posted a teardown. First, they easily removed the included 120GB hard drive, suggesting that upgrading it  shouldn’t be too hard. In order to get inside the cover, however, they needed to use a security Torx screwdriver. In the end, the Blu-ray drive turned out to be the bulkiest component, followed by some surprisingly gigantic fans. Hopefully this means that Sony won’t have to deal with overheating issues.




PS3 Slim Teardown - Hack a Day


----------



## Meta

Ya empezaron otra vez la SCENE a investigar si pueden hackearla, la primera consola del momento que no se puede hacer nada de nada. Y eso que usan mucho los analizadores lógicos.


----------



## jorger

La fuente conmutada que trae si es completita si


----------



## Tomasito

Meta dijo:


> Ya empezaron otra vez la SCENE a investigar si pueden hackearla, la primera consola del momento que no se puede hacer nada de nada. Y eso que usan mucho los analizadores lógicos.



Cóoooooomo? 

25C3: Hackers completely break SSL using 200 PS3s - Hack a Day
PS3 Ubuntu install for emulation - Hack a Day
PS3 Home hacking - Hack a Day
PS3 ECC algorithm reversed - Hack a Day
Turn your Playstation 3 into Linux-based Lab Equipment - Hack a Day
PS3 hacked for backups? - Hack a Day
Vista on a PS3 - Hack a Day


Y puedo seguir, eso lo saqué de una sola página en un ratito 



TODO se puede hackear


----------



## Meta

Lo del Linus se puede hacer, en la nueva Slim nada de nada, ya no deja instlarlo. DE todas maneras no se puede hackear.

Tampoco se pueden hacer copias de seguridad, con PS3 nada de nada.ejjje


----------



## electrodan

Como que no se puede hackear? Todo lo que ejecute programas se puede hackear!  (aunque a veces se necesita moverle los circuitos).


----------



## Meta

Veo que no tienes no idea. Cuando digo que lano tienes es que no la tienes, ejjejejeje.

Tu mismo.

PS3 es la única que se resiste. Si quieres saber más. Scene y Linux (1 de 89) @ ElOtroLado.net PlayStation 3


----------



## jorger

Yo creo que lo que más interesa es hacerle overclocking .
A saber en cuanto está el límte...jajaj.

Un saludo.


----------



## electrodan

Digan lo que digan, no me lo creo.


----------



## Meta

Si eres capaz de demostrar tus palabras...
...pues...


----------



## electrodan

A ver, me fije en el link que mencionaste pero no encontré nada. Por que es tan segura esa cosa?


----------



## jorger

electrodan dijo:


> Como que no se puede hackear? Todo lo que ejecute programas se puede hackear!  (aunque a veces se necesita moverle los circuitos).


 
Yo opino lo mismo.Todo se puede hackear,tarde o temprano.Da igual que se tarden 5 años en poder hackear la ps3,el caso es que se puede  jeje.

Un saludo!.


----------



## Meta

Tu mismo lo has dicho, tarde o temprano. Por ahora es la única infranqueable, sólo por ahora. La SCENE aún no ha podido con ella enla PS3 original, ahora están investigando con la Slim.

Deben estar más informaciónrmados de la realidad de PS3 aún no le puede hacer nada de nada. Encima Sony quita el poder instalar Linux con la Slim porque dicen que hackers expertos pueden hackearlas.

Todo el mundo pregunta. ¿Cuándo la hackean que ya llevamos 3 años?

Si no se hackea hasta que salga PS4, será la primera consola de la historia que no se puede hackear, nihacer copias de seguridad, ni nada. Aún estando la PS4 y sigue la PS3 sin hacer nada, Sony gana por primera vez en su hitoria y se recordará para siempre. 

Uno de los motivos que lograron hacer es no cometer los mismos errores que PS1 y PS2. ¿Qué hicieron? cogieron componentes de la PSB y lo metieron en un único circuito integrado para no poder meter ningún chip entre el pcb y otro integrado, a parte de eso, encriptar su FirmWare. Sony por ahor agana, sólo tiene que aguantar. Los programadores de juegos están contento.

¿Cuándo la hackean por primera vez? Ya se hará el mayor aviso del mundo.

En lo largo del tiempo, cada vez que averiguan cosas o fallas pequeñas, Sony enseguida la parchean.

¿Puedes de alguna manera hackear un PIC y ver su FirmWare si está protegido?


----------



## electrodan

Ok, ahora estamos de acuerdo. Todavía no la hackearon, pero en un futuro es posible que lo hagan. Y ahora entendí lo que dices, que todo está metido en un chip y no se le pueden "mover los circuitos" como dije yo.
Lo que saco en limpio de todo esto, es queesta generación es el inicio de la computación traidora.
Yo nunca compraría un aparato (y menos una PC) así.
Saludos.


----------



## Meta

electrodan dijo:


> Yo nunca compraría un aparato (y menos una PC) así.



Si no te queda más remeido y es lo único que se vende, lo comprarás así. Te guste o no.


----------



## electrodan

Pues va a ser que no. Solo lo usaría en todo caso para trabajar, pero nada mas. En todo caso usaría computadoras obsoletas, pero creo que muchas personas se resistirían al cambio, y o las empresas cederían o estos usuarios buscan alguna otra solución.
Saludos.


----------



## Meta

electrodan dijo:


> creo que muchas personas se resistirían al cambio, y o las empresas cederían o estos usuarios buscan alguna otra solución.



Muy cierto estimado amigo.


----------



## Tomasito

Meta dijo:


> ¿Puedes de alguna manera hackear un PIC y ver su FirmWare si está protegido?




Si señor, ¿cómo no se va a poder? 

Lo que sí, en algunos no es muy facil (para nada facil, más bien), pero en otros, nomás por software se puede:

http://www.sxlist.com/TECHREF/microchip/crackpic.htm


Te adjunto un programita que tenia por ahí.


----------



## Meta

DriX dijo:


> Si señor, ¿cómo no se va a poder?
> 
> Lo que sí, en algunos no es muy facil (para nada facil, más bien), pero en otros, nomás por software se puede:
> 
> http://www.sxlist.com/TECHREF/microchip/crackpic.htm
> 
> 
> Te adjunto un programita que tenia por ahí.



La primera vez que leo esto, llevamos años y alguien de aquí hasta sacó un tema sobre este tema y no se puede.

Demuéstratelo a ti mismo antes de perder el tiempo. Gracias por la información pero es del 1998. Habrán cambiado las cosas. Ni en esa época se puede.


----------



## Tomasito

Meta dijo:


> La primera vez que leo esto, llevamos años y alguien de aquí hasta sacó un tema sobre este tema y no se puede.
> 
> Demuéstratelo a ti mismo antes de perder el tiempo. Gracias por la información pero es del 1998. Habrán cambiado las cosas. Ni en esa época se puede.




Cuánto pesimismo che. Con algunos pics viejos es sabido que se podía por software facilmente. Con los más actuales, se sigue pudiendo, pero con técnicas mucho más complicadas, como sacando el encapsulado (o parte) del pic y alterando los fuses que no permiten la lectura, o mirando con un microscopio al nivel de la placa de silicio para ver el programa, o aplicando tensiones más altas de los normales en algunos pics para alterar los fuses.

Eso será de 1998, pero esos pics siguen existiendo y la técnica sigue siendo válida. Además era uno de los tantos ejemplos que puede haber.


En serio, cortenlá con el pesimismo che, que los pics no se pueden leer, que la ps3 no se puede hackear...

Por ejemplo para hackear la psp 3000 le hicieron un análisis a nivel del silicio para ver cómo entrar en un modo de servicio.

O el flaco este que hizo más o menos lo mismo con unas smart cards: http://www.wired.com/politics/security/news/2008/05/tarnovsky




Saludos.


----------



## Meta

He buscado informaciónrmción por ahí y los PIC se puede sacar los datos arbiéndolo y mirándolo con máquinas. Ahora te loy la razón.

En cuanto a la PS3, lo digo porque Sony  ha demostrado publicamente que no se puede hackear, por ahora, el día de mañana ya es otro cantar.


----------

